# هل تضعفين امام دمعة الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

دائما ما نسمع ان الرجل ضعيف امام دمعة المراه .................
فهل المراه تضعف امام دمعة الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلنا عارفين يعني جبروت الراجل وشهامتو ( احم احم) 
بتخليه قوي وقليل اوي لما تنزل دمعتو وخصوصا قدام المراه ( عدوتو) 
واذا كنتي تضعفين فاي نوع من الدمعات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دمعة فراق
دمعة ترجي
دمعة ندممممم
دمعة عتاب
دمعة شوووق
دمعة ............

​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: هل تضعفين امام دمعة الرجل*



> كلنا عارفين يعني جبروت الراجل وشهامتو ( احم احم)
> بتخليه قوي وقليل اوي لما تنزل دمعتو وخصوصا قدام المراه ( عدوتو)​



*هههههههههه انتي جبتي المفيد*
*وده لبيخلي دمعتو اقوى من طعنة السيف:t19:*
*وكمان عاطفة المراة اللي بتخليها تثاثر بالامور ده هههههه *​




> واذا كنتي تضعفين فاي نوع من الدمعات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دمعة فراق
> دمعة ترجي
> دمعة ندممممم
> ...


*كلهم يا لوسيينتو صعبين *​*بس اعتقد ان دمعة الفراق والعتاب اللي بيكونو اصعب*
​​​​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

*ازا الدمعة نزلت من عين يلي بحبو
لو شو ما كانت
حزن ...عتاب ..ألم
رح تكون سيف جوا قلبي
بتحرق دمي حرق بمجرد احساسي فيا
و لو شفتها ما بضعف....بنهار
*​


----------



## omid (19 يونيو 2011)

اتسآل ماذا عن؟؟؟؟
العيون التي لاتدمع !!!
 ولاتعرف إلا الصمت كحالي
 جفت ينابيعها من القسر والظلم 
واصبحت كصحراء والدموع سراب
ومافي  القلب إلا حسرات و نحيب وكآبه!!!
 فلا....
تتعجب  فقصتي ليست بحيره
 واستغراب
 بل واقع  يا سيدتي
 من يغوص
 بحار الاحزان
فتمهل قليلا 
بنطق  القرار
الرب يبارك
​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2011)

دمعه الرجل اى كان سببها 
صعبه كتير لما تشوفيها 
لان بيكون وهو بيبكى بيحس بضعف وان الراجل يحس بضعف احساس متعب كتير  والم زياده عن سبب حزنه وكمان نظرتنا ليه تجرحه زياده 
وفى وقت الانسان اى كان يحزن ومن كتر الحزن ميقدرش يخرج ويصرخ ويقول آه ولا حتى يطلع حزنه على شكل دموع 
===============================
ميرسى حبيبتى على موضوعك 
ربنا معاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلنا عارفين يعني جبروت الراجل وشهامتو ( احم احم)
> ​



ازاي الراجل جبروت وبتقولي عليه انه شهم
شايف ان ده تناقض في كلامك :t32:​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> بتخليه قوي وقليل اوي لما تنزل دمعتو وخصوصا قدام المراه ( عدوتو)
> ​




*المرأه مش عدوللرجل ولا العكس
المرأه والرجل بيكملوا بعض 
متابع معاكم رأي البنات​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> ازاي الراجل جبروت وبتقولي عليه انه شهم
> شايف ان ده تناقض في كلامك :t32:​
> 
> *جبروتو قصدت بيها عدم ظهار ضعفو حتى لو العكس
> ...


منور بردك 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جبروتو قصدت بيها عدم ظهار ضعفو حتى لو العكس
> وبعيدن شهامتو وراها احم احم يعني اشك فيه
> مفيش تناقض يا مايكل
> دماغي تقصد حاجات تانيه
> ...




*مفيش داعي للتعديل
انا اللي فهمت غلط

الكلام صح والتطبيق كمان صح
بس قليل جدا لما تلاقي تطبيق
لكنه ع الاقل موجود​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: هل تضعفين امام دمعة الرجل*



أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههه انتي جبتي المفيد*
> *وده لبيخلي دمعتو اقوى من طعنة السيف:t19:*
> *وكمان عاطفة المراة اللي بتخليها تثاثر بالامور ده هههههه *​
> 
> ...



*ميرسي لمرورك حبيبتي
ربنا يفرح قلبكككككك
*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

لو كان حد غالي اكيد مش بستحمل اشوف دموعه
اما لو كان حبيبي ده انا اموت قبل ما ينزل دمعة من عينه
وبس بقي علشان بتكسف
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (22 يونيو 2011)

البنت اللي الموضوع دا مش يفرق معاها اكيد معندهاش قلب
لان الراجل دمعته مش بتنزل الا للشديد القوي


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> البنت اللي الموضوع دا مش يفرق معاها اكيد معندهاش قلب
> لان الراجل دمعته مش بتنزل الا للشديد القوي



* اية الكلام دة جامد يا رامى المراة او البنت اللى توصل الراجل الى دمعة  فى عيونة تبقى بنت   غليظة  القلب  فلا تفرق معها الموضوع من اساس دمع ولا حتى مش دمع 
 والراجل اللى يدمع علشان بنت حواء يبقى مش راجل يبقى حاجة تانية  لاداعى ذكرها*
  :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (22 يونيو 2011)

صح يا يوليوس
لان الراجل اللي يتسبب في دمعه بنت مش يكون راجل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اية الكلام دة جامد يا رامى المراة او البنت اللى توصل الراجل الى دمعة  فى عيونة تبقى بنت   غليظة  القلب  فلا تفرق معها الموضوع من اساس دمع ولا حتى مش دمع
> والراجل اللى يدمع علشان بنت حواء يبقى مش راجل يبقى حاجة تانية  لاداعى ذكرها*
> :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:



*تعالالي يا ادم يا متكبر يا مغرور يا اللي كبريائك صفر ع الشمااال
بص يا ادم يا مغرور
الراجل الي عيط عشان بنت يبقى راجل حساس وبجد يعني راجل 
وده مش ينقص حاجه من رجولتو
والمراه اللي تخلي دمعة الراجل تنزل مش تبقى غليظة القلب 
بالعكس تستاهل وسام مش عشان خلت الراجل يعيط لاء
عشان احنا كلنا عارفين دمعة الراجل مش سهله اووي تنزل الا عشان عزيز غالي
يبقى يا ادم يا متكبر اللي نزلت دمعتك دي ست الستات 
الراجل الي يقول انو مش يدمع عشان حواء يبقى راجل معندوش
 احساس يبقى راجل ابن ماما وبابا ومش راجل يعتمد عليه
وعمر ما حواء شافت دمعة الرجل ع انها ضعف بالعكسسسسسسس
ده بيخليها تعرف انو مفيش حد  بيحس زيو بس هو  بيداري
ده يعتبر اكتشاف المراه ل ادم العطوف  واللي منو قليل اوي
فهمت يا ادم 2012
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تعالالي يا ادم يا متكبر يا مغرور يا اللي كبريائك صفر ع الشمااال
> بص يا ادم يا مغرور
> الراجل الي عيط عشان بنت يبقى راجل حساس وبجد يعني راجل
> وده مش ينقص حاجه من رجولتو
> ...



انتي دخلتي في الراجل شمال ليه كدا
هو بيقصد ان البنت اللي تعمل حاجة صعبة لدرجة انها تخلي راجل ينزل دمعه من عيونة انها غليظة القلب
ودا فعلا حقيقي


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تعالالي يا ادم يا متكبر يا مغرور يا اللي كبريائك صفر ع الشمااال
> بص يا ادم يا مغرور
> الراجل الي عيط عشان بنت يبقى راجل حساس وبجد يعني راجل
> وده مش ينقص حاجه من رجولتو
> ...


 
*اولا شكرا على الرد  بس هدى من اعصابك اعملى واحد ليمون يروق الاعصاب  هههههههه
 ثانيا :- اقولك جملة واحدة فقط لا غير (   انتى متاكدة  من الكلام دة )   اعتقد كلام كتب لا اكثر ولااقل 
 ثالثا:- واضح انا عامل ازمة كبير لجنس حواء بالمنتدى ههههههههههه ودة وسام  يتعلق فىالصالون  هههههههههههههه
 رابعا:- كل الكلام اللىبعتة مش ضد حواء مش اكتر من انى بحاول اجعل بسمة للاعضاء فقط  لا غير 
 خامسا:-  انتم شر لابد منة   اقصد حواء بصفة عامةهههههههههههه
 سادسا:- انا اول مرة اشوف راجل  مش بيدمع علشان حواء يبقى ابن امة او ابن  بابا   ومش يعتمد علية ازاى يعنى اى منطق حضرتك بتكلمى بية 
 سابعا:-  باامانة انا لامغرور ولا حتى متكبر خالص كل  كان قصدى ااعمل جو  مضحك فقط  فى الموضوعات دة المراة وحواء 
 ما تنسى النصيحة اشربى الليمون كتيربيروق الدم ويهدى الاعصاب 
 رحمتك ياربى*   :act23::act23:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> انتي دخلتي في الراجل شمال ليه كدا
> هو بيقصد ان البنت اللي تعمل حاجة صعبة لدرجة انها تخلي راجل ينزل دمعه من عيونة انها غليظة القلب
> ودا فعلا حقيقي



* عادى يا رامى  هتقولك دة مشاعر ازاى انكد على الراجل واطلع دمعتة  دة الرومانسية حواء 2012 الجديدة  يارامى   هى هتشرب اليمون وهتبقى زى الفل مش تقلق *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> انتي دخلتي في الراجل شمال ليه كدا
> هو بيقصد ان البنت اللي تعمل حاجة صعبة لدرجة انها تخلي راجل ينزل دمعه من عيونة انها غليظة القلب
> ودا فعلا حقيقي



*انا دخلت فيه من خلال الردد وقصدت نوع معين 
اللي انا اتكلمت عنو وقصدتو ف موضوعي مش اللي فهمتوه
انا قصدت الدمعه الحنينه
مش قولت تخونو ويعيط عليها 
تجرحو وتعيط عليه
لاء نوع تاني من الدمعه 
ده قصدي
اللي انت بتقولو انها تخلي
هو بسببها بس مش هي قصدت تخليه
دمعتك تنزل عشانها وانت مش حاسس بالدمعه لاني اللي قدامك تستاهل الدمعه دي
فايه جاب غليظة القلب للي قصدناه في الموضوع
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اولا شكرا على الرد  بس هدى من اعصابك اعملى واحد ليمون يروق الاعصاب  هههههههه
> اولا من الذوق يا ادم ان انت اللي تطلبلي لمون
> بس نقول ايه ده يمكن هينزل من رجولتكو ههههه
> ما عليناا
> ...


*بس كده
رحمتكككككككككككككككككككككككككككك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*

*شكرا لمشاركتك ولردودك  يا عدو حواء*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * عادى يا رامى  هتقولك دة مشاعر ازاى انكد على الراجل واطلع دمعتة  دة الرومانسية حواء 2012 الجديدة  يارامى   هى هتشرب اليمون وهتبقى زى الفل مش تقلق *



*ماااااااتفهممممم
مين اللي جاب النكد للي بنقصدوو
شكل الرومانسيه عندكو تطلعو الدمعه ع اغاني تامر وعمرو دياب ومش
 ع حواء الل هي تاج راسكو:act23:
ومين قال ان هي اللي تطلعها
يا ادم يا رومانسي 
الدمعه تطلع منك وغصب عنك ساعتهاا 
ع فكره لو دوقتها هتحبهااا لانها مش ضعف لاء بتحسسكو شويه 
انو لسه فيكو الامل انكو بتحسو ههههههههههه
  وعلى كده   يا سيدي انتوووو النكدددددد كلوو تستاهلو ...
لان كل دموع حواء من ادمممم
هههههههههه اشرب لموون
راايقه من غيروو:ura1:
*


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2011)

هههههههه الموضوع سخن قوي ياقمر 
بس عندك حق في كل كلمة قلتيها اتفق معاكي مليون الميه بس مين يقدر الكلام ده 

اما عن رأي فايا كان نوع الدمعه فهي صعبة قووووووي 
بالذات لو من حد انت بتحبه وبتعتبره الدنيا كلها بالنسبه لك لانها بتوجع القلب
 لانك بتحب الحد ده وعمرك ما تفكر انك توجعه باي شكل من الاشكال
 وخصوصا ان الراجل الشرقي بالذات دمعته صعب تنزل 
يبقي لو نزلت ده معناه حاجه واحده انه اتوجع بجد او حب بجد اللي قدامه ومش عاوز يخسره 
وفي رجاله كتير بتفسر دموع الرجل علي انها ضعف بالعكس انا بالنسبه لي قوة مش ضعف 
لانه متكسفش انه يدمع قدام حد بيحبه 
وثانيا ان كسر كلمة ضعف دي وتحدي فكر المجتمع اللي بيقول كده 
وثالثا ان ده بيدل علي رومانسيته ومشاعر المرهفة وعارفه اني هشرب تريقه لما اشبع بس ده رأي ​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا دخلت فيه من خلال الردد وقصدت نوع معين
> اللي انا اتكلمت عنو وقصدتو ف موضوعي مش اللي فهمتوه
> انا قصدت الدمعه الحنينه
> مش قولت تخونو ويعيط عليها
> ...



هو الراجل متكلمش على الدمعة الحنينة
انتي فهمتي الراجل غلط يا اختي
اشربي لمون يا lo siento_mucho


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (22 يونيو 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> هههههههه الموضوع سخن قوي ياقمر
> بس عندك حق في كل كلمة قلتيها اتفق معاكي مليون الميه بس مين يقدر الكلام ده
> 
> اما عن رأي فايا كان نوع الدمعه فهي صعبة قووووووي
> ...



طيب انتي تحبي ترتبطي بواحد عيوطة
يعني لو كشيتي فيه يعيط هههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه ههههههااااااي

أيوة كدة يا رجالة 
جاهدوا في سبيل الدفاع عن حقوق الرجل
الى الأمام   الى الأمام    ثورة   ثورة*​


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> طيب انتي تحبي ترتبطي بواحد عيوطة
> يعني لو كشيتي فيه يعيط هههههههه



*

ههههههههه لا ياخفيف اكيد لا عشان كده يبقي مش راجل كده يبقي عيل
ثانيا ياريت تقرا الكلام كويس وتفهمه 
ثالثا انا بقول صعب الراجل الشرقي يدمع بس لو دمع تبقي حاجه وجعته بجد 
رابعا انا مبقولش يبقي ضعيف الشخصيه ويبكي عمال علي بطال
 انا بقول انه لو دمع قدام اللي بيحبه ده دليل علي قوة الشخصية وليس الضعف
 لانه تحدي كل كلام المجتمع الذكوري المتخلف سوري يعني
عاشرا كل واحد بيفسر الكلام علي مزاجه 
الرحمه من عندك يارب وصبرنا عليهم امين :act23::act23::gun:*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2011)

*طب انتي دلوقتي بتقولي عاشرااا بعد رابعاااا
الله أومال فين خامسا وسادسا وسابعا وثامنا وتاسعا

شوفتي بقى العصبية بتاعتك يا حواء ممكن تعمل فيكي آيه هههههه

أنا بهزر معاكوا على فكرة ، حواء الطيبة الحنينة والأصيلة والعاقلة احنا بنحبها وبنحترمها كلنا طبعاااا مفيش كلام
*​


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *طب انتي دلوقتي بتقولي عاشرااا بعد رابعاااا
> الله أومال فين خامسا وسادسا وسابعا وثامنا وتاسعا
> 
> شوفتي بقى العصبية بتاعتك يا حواء ممكن تعمل فيكي آيه هههههه
> ...




*
لا علي فكرة واخده بالي ان كاتبه عاشرا بعد رابعا ليه بقي
 عشان لو فتحت في الكلام مش هتسد فبجيب من الاخر :gun:

بس حلوين البقين الاخرانيين دول اخير حد قال كلمة عدلة :smile01*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> هو الراجل متكلمش على الدمعة الحنينة
> انتي فهمتي الراجل غلط يا اختي
> اشربي لمون يا lo siento_mucho



*انت اللي فهمت غلطططط
انا اللي بتكلم عن الدمعه الحنينه
هو بيتكلم عن كلام تاني خااااااااااااالص 
انا حتى قولت انواع من الدمووع
وبعدين انتو مالكووو
السؤال ل حواء يا حشريين انتووو

لا شكراا *


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> *
> لا علي فكرة واخده بالي ان كاتبه عاشرا بعد رابعا ليه بقي
> عشان لو فتحت في الكلام مش هتسد فبجيب من الاخر :gun:
> 
> بس حلوين البقين الاخرانيين دول اخير حد قال كلمة عدلة :smile01*​



*أنتي صدقتي ؟!

على فكرة أنا نسيت أقول حاجة :

الكتاب بيقول من يجدها ؟

من يجدها ؟

اسلوب انشائي

نوعه استفهام

غرضة النفي

يعني من الآخر كدة حواء اللي بالمواصفات اللي قولتها عليها دي في البقين الأخرانيين دول مش موجودة تقريباااا

:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:
*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2011)

بضعف قدام اى دوع مش بس الرجل طفل ست بنت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *طب انتي دلوقتي بتقولي عاشرااا بعد رابعاااا
> الله أومال فين خامسا وسادسا وسابعا وثامنا وتاسعا
> 
> شوفتي بقى العصبية بتاعتك يا حواء ممكن تعمل فيكي آيه هههههه
> ...



*واحنا زيكو برضوو
نحترم اللي يحترمنا برضو ويقدرنا
واللي العكس يشوف المستخبي هههه
برضو المستخبي حلوو:act23:*


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2011)

*واللي العكس يشوف المستخبي هههه
برضو المستخبي حلوو:act23:* *
أيوة طبعا مهو واضح ان المستخبي برضة حلو أهوة

:new2::new2::new2::new2::new2:

منغير ما تقولي احنا عارفين

وبعدين احنا مالنا ومال الظاهر منكم
الحكمة بتقول ان المستخبي والجمال الجواني هو اللي بجد بيفرق مش الحاجة البرراني
والحاجة الجواني دي ماتبانش الا لما يكون الشخص تحت Stress أو ضغط

سعتها بقى بيبان اللي قدامي دا عصبي والى أي مدى عصبيته أو خلقه ضيق ويا ترى رد فعله شكله آيه ؟

وأنتوا طبعاااا يا بنات طنطو حوا متتوصوش وأول محد يضايقكم تصوتوا في وشه على طول

طبعاااا دلوقتي كل بنات المنتدى مش هيطيقوني بعد كدة

مش عارف ليه حواء مش بتحب حد يوجهلها أي نقد

على رأي بهاء سلطان : أنت ليه أه ليه مبتحبش تسمع انك غلطان
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *واللي العكس يشوف المستخبي هههه
> برضو المستخبي حلوو:act23:* *
> أيوة طبعا مهو واضح ان المستخبي برضة حلو أهوة
> 
> ...



*ايه ايه ده
لا انا قولت حلوو بس اللي يفسرو كده ويشوفو حلو
بس طالما عقولكو عننا وحشه عمر ما هتشوفو الحلووو:act23:
لا النقد لو كان بناء وبيذكر عيوبنا مين غير استهزاء ومالو
نغيرها عشان عيوم ادم
بس مين ادم ؟؟
ادم اللي شايف حواء نصو التاني وبتكملو في اي شيئ
انما المغرور اللي شايف  نفسو وبس
نقدو يخليه ليه ويمكن ينفع شخصيتووو
بس انت دايما ردودك متفهمه وصححح
ورئيك يرضي الطرفين:smile01*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ازا الدمعة نزلت من عين يلي بحبو
> لو شو ما كانت
> حزن ...عتاب ..ألم
> رح تكون سيف جوا قلبي
> ...



*عندك حق 
دمعة الراجل سيف جوه القلب

ميرسي لكلالمك الجميل
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> اتسآل ماذا عن؟؟؟؟
> العيون التي لاتدمع !!!
> ولاتعرف إلا الصمت كحالي
> جفت ينابيعها من القسر والظلم
> ...



*وانا اتسائل 
ما اللذي يمنع هاته العيون من ان تدمع
 كي تخفف الحمل من ع صاحبهااا
لم ولن تكون دمعة الرجل ضعف
ده عيونك تعبر عن احزانك 
فلن تجد صديقا مثلها يعبر عن حزنك 
ويترجمه الى دموع
شكرا لمرورك
وربنا يعرض حزنك فرحه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> دمعه الرجل اى كان سببها
> صعبه كتير لما تشوفيها
> لان بيكون وهو بيبكى بيحس بضعف وان الراجل يحس بضعف احساس متعب كتير  والم زياده عن سبب حزنه وكمان نظرتنا ليه تجرحه زياده
> وفى وقت الانسان اى كان يحزن ومن كتر الحزن ميقدرش يخرج ويصرخ ويقول آه ولا حتى يطلع حزنه على شكل دموع
> ...



لا يا سوس نظرتنا ليه مش هتجرحو
لو عارف قدام مين بتنزل دمعتو هيعرف اني اللي قدامو هيحتويه 
ويمسح الدمعه دي من عيونو بكل حنان وحب
ميرسي حبيبتي لردك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لو كان حد غالي اكيد مش بستحمل اشوف دموعه
> اما لو كان حبيبي ده انا اموت قبل ما ينزل دمعة من عينه
> وبس بقي علشان بتكسف
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



يا خواتي ع الرومانسيه
امال ليه يابت كنت بشك فيكي ههههه
ميرسي لمرورك العسلل


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

* واضح كدة انا عملت  ثورة ثورة الى امام الى الامام *


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ههههههااااااي
> 
> أيوة كدة يا رجالة
> جاهدوا في سبيل الدفاع عن حقوق الرجل
> الى الأمام   الى الأمام    ثورة   ثورة*​



*   لاتخاف يااخى انت الخط الدفاع الاول واحنا  وبعدك   ثورة ثورة دة من اقول الاديب العالمى القذافى 
   لاتخاف   معنا الى النصرههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ايه ايه ده
> لا انا قولت حلوو بس اللي يفسرو كده ويشوفو حلو
> بس طالما عقولكو عننا وحشه عمر ما هتشوفو الحلووو:act23:
> **
> ...





*:smi411:  لأني عدلت مشاركتي اللي قبل دي بعد ردك 
النت عندي سرعته على أدها خالص
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> البنت اللي الموضوع دا مش يفرق معاها اكيد معندهاش قلب
> لان الراجل دمعته مش بتنزل الا للشديد القوي



*كااان رااااااااجل طيب:smile02
اما تررررررررجع ارد عليكك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> هههههههه الموضوع سخن قوي ياقمر
> بس عندك حق في كل كلمة قلتيها اتفق معاكي مليون الميه بس مين يقدر الكلام ده
> 
> اما عن رأي فايا كان نوع الدمعه فهي صعبة قووووووي
> ...



تماااااااااااااااااااام
ردكككك صح اوووي
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * واضح كدة انا عملت  ثورة ثورة الى امام الى الامام *



حد يحط الراجل ده في المعتقل:nunu0000:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حد يحط الراجل ده في المعتقل:nunu0000:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> * معتقل مرة واحدة ماشى بس  احسن بردة على الاقل الواحد يضمن مكان يكون فى الشيطان مش عندة شغل  فية  مدام حواء مش فية اكيد الشيطان هياخذ اجازة مفتوحة ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > حد يحط الراجل ده في المعتقل:nunu0000:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا خواتي ع الرومانسيه
> امال ليه يابت كنت بشك فيكي ههههه
> ميرسي لمرورك العسلل




بتشكي فيا في ايه بالظبط يا بت انتي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بتشكي فيا في ايه بالظبط يا بت انتي​



بهزر بهزرهههههههه
دي زلة لساان بس:vava:  
يا عسل يا رومانسي يا طيب انت


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بهزر بهزرهههههههه
> دي زلة لساان بس:vava:
> يا عسل يا رومانسي يا طيب انت




هههههههههههههههه
يابت قولنا مليون مرة عايزة تعاكسي عندك الخاص
بتكسف يوه بقي​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يابت قولنا مليون مرة عايزة تعاكسي عندك الخاص
> بتكسف يوه بقي​


 ولية خاص   مااحنا قولنا المعاكسة مش قلة ادب   وشرحنا الموصوع دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181684
  وحتى منكم  نستفيد منكم   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (23 يونيو 2011)

*احمم*

*انا راجل شرقي بقى وبحب أحشر مراخيني وأفتي كدة في كل حاجة
*​


lo siento_mucho قال:


> دائما ما نسمع ان الرجل ضعيف امام دمعة المراه .................
> فهل المراه تضعف امام دمعة الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كلنا عارفين يعني جبروت الراجل وشهامتو ( احم احم)
> بتخليه قوي وقليل اوي لما تنزل دمعتو وخصوصا قدام المراه ( عدوتو)
> ...


*
شكرااا على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## twety (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دائما ما نسمع ان الرجل ضعيف امام دمعة المراه .................
> فهل المراه تضعف امام دمعة الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كلنا عارفين يعني جبروت الراجل وشهامتو ( احم احم)
> بتخليه قوي وقليل اوي لما تنزل دمعتو وخصوصا قدام المراه ( عدوتو)
> ...



*الموضوع شايفه عنوانه من بدرى بيتكرر قدامى كتير
قولت لازم ادخل ابص بقى
ولما بصيت مقدرتش اقاوم قولت لازم ارد
دى صاحبه الموضوع حبيبتى :t25:


بالنسبالى دمعة اللى قدامى ولد او بنت صعبه مش بحب  اشوفها
كانها فعلا سكينه ودخلت جوايا
لو كن حد قريب بقى او بمعنى تانى الراجل ده
خطيبى او  جوزى وبحبه جدا
يبقى موضوع تانى بقى

بس انتى تقصدى اى ضعف البنت تضعفه قدام الدمعه دى
ضعف انه خلاص تستسلم للحل اللى هو عاوزة مهما ان كان
ولا ضعف انها تسكت خالص وتصالحه وتهدى الامور

ولا ضعف ايه
*


----------



## twety (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دائما ما نسمع ان الرجل ضعيف امام دمعة المراه .................
> فهل المراه تضعف امام دمعة الرجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كلنا عارفين يعني جبروت الراجل وشهامتو ( احم احم)
> بتخليه قوي وقليل اوي لما تنزل دمعتو وخصوصا قدام المراه ( عدوتو)
> ...



*بس لو فصصنا بقى انواع الدموع دى
اقول بتفسيرى اللى على قدى ايه بقى

*دمعة فراق

لو هنتفارق فراق ابدى ومش هنرجع تانى
اكيد هيكون فى ظروف انا وهو اقوى منها
طالما ملهاش حل هعمل ايه
هستسلم للفراق طبعا وهتعب من جوايا جدا


دمعة ترجي

اعتقد زى الاولى برضه


دمعة ندممممم

دى هتموتنى من جوه طبعا بس على حسب الغلطه طبعا وحجمها ايه
بس فى كل الاحوال هنتصالح
بس ممكن بعد ما اطلع عينه شويه عشان ميكررهاش تانى
" ايزى كام ايزى جو "


دمعة عتاب

دى سكينه تدبح بقى ووقتها هيلاقى دمعتى قبل دمعته ههههه

دمعة شوووق

هستقبله بيها قبل ما اشوفه طبعا
ربنا يستر ومحدش فينا يسافر ويبقى بعيد عن التانى :t25:


دمعة اخيرى من
............
لما يكون تعبان من جووووة قوى
بحب انى مشفتش الدمعه دى عشان ميتضايقش من جوااااااااه
بس طبعا بيبقى فى تعامل تانى هو ده اللى فيه الضعف بجد :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *الموضوع شايفه عنوانه من بدرى بيتكرر قدامى كتير
> قولت لازم ادخل ابص بقى
> ولما بصيت مقدرتش اقاوم قولت لازم ارد
> دى صاحبه الموضوع حبيبتى :t25:
> ...


تقريبا اللتنين
مش ضعف ضعف انها ترضى بالغلط مثلا
بس قدام الدموع بنبقى متالمين اوي وخصوصا لو كانت دموي زي دي
اللي هي من الراجل 

في اللع حسب كل دمعه
ي بيكون فيها انها ترضى بالحل وفي اللي بتكون فيها تصالحوو
نورتيني بردك وكلامك الجمييل


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

للاسف مافيش دموع خالص ..​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *بس لو فصصنا بقى انواع الدموع دى
> اقول بتفسيرى اللى على قدى ايه بقى
> 
> *دمعة فراق
> ...



تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
ايه الرقه دي كلهاااا
ربنا ما يبعد بين اتنين ولا ينزل دمتعهم الا لما تكون دموع فرح
ميرسي لردك الجميييل 
نورتيني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> للاسف مافيش دموع خالص ..​



لا في يا مارس
وبتبقى اقوى من انك تمنعها وتداريها
ومبتنزلش الا عشان شخص غاالي اويي
ربنا يفرح قلبك وميكونش في دموع زي ما بتقول
نورت بمرورك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بضعف قدام اى دوع مش بس الرجل طفل ست بنت



اسفه لسه شايفه ردك دلوقتي
شكرا لمرورك اختي الغاليه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (23 يونيو 2011)

*هى لو الاتنين كده
نقدر نقول الدموع فى الوقت ده مسكن
تهدى الليله وتعديها
وبعدين نكمل بعد الفاصل
ههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *هى لو الاتنين كده
> نقدر نقول الدموع فى الوقت ده مسكن
> تهدى الليله وتعديها
> وبعدين نكمل بعد الفاصل
> ...



ههههههههههه
عين العقل
مش بيقولو ع دموعنا دموع تماسيح وكاذبه وغيرو
انتي عندك حق
نورتيني


----------



## مسرة (24 يوليو 2011)

*انا ما عنديش دموع*
*لما عايزة ابكي اقعد اتوسل بدموعي*
*او اجيب صديقي العزيز(البصل) عشان يساعدني ههههه*​


----------

